# Some gear works better than others



## Concreteguy (Oct 12, 2017)

After reading the Anadrol thread I thought this may be a good read for you guys.The point I'm making is mg for mg some gear is much, much stronger and effective than others. The name of the game is making muscle isn't it?  At least for most of us? Everyone who has tried anadrol  knows after putting it down most of the size and strength and high blood pressure goes away after the high fluid and nitrogen levels return to homeostasis. You will definitely make gains using it but it's a three steps forward and then two steps back "at best". The gear listed below take no steps backwards. The drugs below are mg for mg much stronger than anadrol and work much more efficiently at what most of us are trying to do. Some of these drugs aren't known for making size but it's only because most fellows aren't taking enough. There just taking (BRO science amounts)  


 I thought it may be interesting to some of you that want to except science as reality. This is the finding of just one medical study but as you do your own research you will find reams of supporting data. Understanding gear and how it differs from others can make or break your journey.



<<Winstrol’s chemical structure differs very significantly from every other anabolic steroid. It is, however, a derivative of Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) where it contains a 3-2 Pyrazol group attached to the first cycloalkane ring (known as the A-ring) of the anabolic steroid structure. *This is actually very noticeable when a picture of the chemical structure of Winstrol is laid side-by-side with its progenitor hormone DHT, even to an individual unfamiliar with chemistry*. The Pyrazol group’s attachment to the A-ring actually replaces the 3-keto group that normally sits in the same location. Specifically, this major modification classifies Winstrol as what is known as a Heterocyclic steroid.

This Pyrazol group, which is a functional group, is actually responsible for Winstrol’s stronger binding affinity for the androgen receptor in muscle tissue. As a DHT-derivative with modifications that separate its distinction with DHT, Winstrol is actually active in muscle tissue to a far greater degree than DHT itself is. Unfortunately, DHT itself is rendered inactive almost immediately by two enzymes upon its entrance into muscle tissue. Winstrol’s modifications allow it to effectively avoid this problem. All anabolic steroids that belong to the family of DHT-derivatives such as *Winstrol, Anavar, Primobolan and Masteron * contain modifications to their chemical structures that grant them significant activity and effectiveness within muscle tissue, where DHT itself unmodified would never survive metabolism there. The Pyrazol structure also grants Winstrol a significant shift in its anabolic and androgenic strengths to favor more of a stronger anabolic strength while greatly reducing its androgenic strength. This is what grants Winstrol with an incredibly strong disassociation of anabolic to androgenic effects.>>

 You guys should be looking real hard at winny.

  CG


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 12, 2017)

Just another great reason why I love Drostanolone. Thanks for sharing the info. I thought it was just a placebo effect, but I would swear it has always worked wonders for me.


----------



## kinglewy (Oct 12, 2017)

I like winny...the strength gains are noticeable very fast but I have never found a way to run it too high....my hands and muscles cramp up on me and lock in place....very strange side effect


----------



## FeelDaSteel (Oct 12, 2017)

/////


----------



## srd1 (Oct 12, 2017)

feeldasteel said:


> //////



wtf? 3 posts in and your gonna talk that kinda shit, that 9 kinds of fucked up.


----------



## FeelDaSteel (Oct 12, 2017)

/////


----------



## kinglewy (Oct 12, 2017)

FeelDaSteel said:


> /////.



CG has one the overall in a ton of shows....what is your contest history?


----------



## srd1 (Oct 13, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 13, 2017)

/////


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 13, 2017)

kinglewy said:


> CG has one the overall in a ton of shows....what is your contest history?



I appreciate you saying that but don't waste your time on this guy. 

If you got anything of value from the message in my opening post that's all the reward I need friend. Noone needs to pay for information about BBing when there are some Vets around to answer questions. I'm not saying just me either, there are a shit ton a bright guys on this board and well known trusted Vets.

  CG


----------



## FeelDaSteel (Oct 13, 2017)

/////


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 13, 2017)

/////


----------



## K1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Alright guys the troll handle FeelDaSteel has been removed...Thread can get back on topic.

For future reference do us a favor - Do not quote the person(s) posts that need to be removed...Just makes us have to go through everyone's posts and edit their quotes out. No problem with anyone responding, just please do not quote the person (do like CG did and just reply)...They know you are talking to them


----------



## BigBob (Oct 13, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> After reading the Anadrol thread I thought this may be a good read for you guys.The point I'm making is mg for mg some gear is much, much stronger and effective than others. The name of the game is making muscle isn't it?  At least for most of us? Everyone who has tried anadrol  knows after putting it down most of the size and strength and high blood pressure goes away after the high fluid and nitrogen levels return to homeostasis. You will definitely make gains using it but it's a three steps forward and then two steps back "at best". The gear listed below take no steps backwards. The drugs below are mg for mg much stronger than anadrol and work much more efficiently at what most of us are trying to do. Some of these drugs aren't known for making size but it's only because most fellows aren't taking enough. There just taking (BRO science amounts)
> 
> 
> I thought it may be interesting to some of you that want to except science as reality. This is the finding of just one medical study but as you do your own research you will find reams of supporting data. Understanding gear and how it differs from others can make or break your journey.
> ...


I always loved the strength I got from winstrol. But after 3/4 weeks my elbows and good start aching. Anavar makes me strong as fuck also but upsets my stomach. I might try just lowering the dose and experiment.

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 13, 2017)

Bob, you may want to look into how to settle your stomach down while on. Maybe just taking it with a large meal would help and remember to always keep your fluids very high while on any kind of oral.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 13, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Just another great reason why I love Drostanolone. Thanks for sharing the info. I thought it was just a placebo effect, but I would swear it has always worked wonders for me.




I meant to include Stanozolol too. Smh.


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 14, 2017)

BigBob said:


> I always loved the strength I got from winstrol. But after 3/4 weeks my elbows and good start aching.



I get that in my knees. Once I up the water intake quite a bit it subsides within a couple days. Stanz will drain the water right out of you and make your joints want to crumble. Have to keep that water intake as high as possible!


----------



## Viking (Oct 16, 2017)

Winstrol is great. I once dosed 100mg daily and the results came on fast. These days 50mg is enough for me.


----------



## squatster (Oct 17, 2017)

My hair starts to fall out when I look at wini
It is a great drug thow


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 17, 2017)

I stay away from winstrol now. Primo and Masteron are two of the best. You can't really beat a good dose of test and primo for lean gains.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 17, 2017)

Yep, Im shaving my head now because I fucked up. Smh.


----------



## striffe (Oct 18, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Yep, Im shaving my head now because I fucked up. Smh.



It was that bad for you? Making me reconsider my next cycle!


----------



## grizz (Oct 19, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Yep, Im shaving my head now because I fucked up. Smh.



Hell, I've been bald since my first year of college so I guess I'm good to go.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 19, 2017)

My hair line started to receed and thinned out a lot on top to where you can see a difference. This is afyer years of use though and just genetically proned to baldimg i guess... fuck it, it is what it is. It just makes me that much more intimidating than a pretty boy.


----------



## odin (Oct 20, 2017)

grizz said:


> Hell, I've been bald since my first year of college so I guess I'm good to go.



I am the same so high dosed primo for me


----------



## SURGE (Oct 21, 2017)

I know some guys who cruise with primo and I am thinking about adding it in. I thought 100mg test and 200mg primo. What do you guys think?


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 22, 2017)

SURGE said:


> I know some guys who cruise with primo and I am thinking about adding it in. I thought 100mg test and 200mg primo. What do you guys think?



I tried it and still lost too much hair.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 24, 2017)

Some gear works better than others. It's just so happens most of that gear comes with the most side effects. I have had the best results from tren, sdrol, adrol.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 25, 2017)

LOL, anavar, winny and primo has the most side effects??? Wrong!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 25, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> LOL, anavar, winny and primo has the most side effects??? Wrong!



I agree with CG.... Var and Primo are extremely popular (and expensive) due to their LACK of sides.... shit, Primo is as clean as it comes.... Winny has its sides but other anabolics are far worse IMO


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 25, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> LOL, anavar, winny and primo has the most side effects??? Wrong!



No, I posted the best gear I have ever used had the most side effects. The gear you mention are great and gave me minor side effects. But the gear that gave me the best and fastest results always had the most side effects. This is just what happened for me. Tren is really good for me but the side effects can be too much at times. Sdrol makes me feel very sick but I make big changes on it. For long term results and health gear like test, primo, avar would be better than tren and sdrol. Even high dosed hgh gave me bad side effects and that is another thing that changed my body fast.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 26, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> LOL, anavar, winny and primo has the most side effects??? Wrong!



yes on the winni. It only worked for me in the injectable,
It worked GREAT at first. But each time just a ways in it will have me feeling like an old achy man with arthritis.


----------



## striffe (Oct 26, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> Some gear works better than others. It's just so happens most of that gear comes with the most side effects. I have had the best results from tren, sdrol, adrol.



I am similar in the fact the strong side effect drugs tend to be the strongest acting ones. I am the same as Rajjin when it comes to winstrol though. It feels fine at first then after 2 weeks everything hurts.


----------



## Victory (Oct 26, 2017)

I have never liked winny either. Avar is a great drug. My favourite oral is tbol or dbol. Test and tren for injects. All gear works but I stick to certain ones.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2017)

I like winny as an add in with the rest of a cycle. IMO it gives everything else a huge boost. But again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## djpase (Nov 19, 2017)

when i stop cruising at get back into the gym im gonna do mast, winni, ans anavar also. too much tren in high doses drives me mentally crazy and i have bad side effects these days. i need surgeries in both arms for torn tendons in my biceps and its very painful to lift now. i can go light but its so hard to stay light lol. my max bench was 600lb, now prob 250. haven't hit it hard in months.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 20, 2017)

What about winny's detrimental effects on cholesterol profiles 


One study, for example, compared the effects of taking only six milligrams a day of Winstrol, a popular oral steroid, with 200 milligrams of testosterone enanthate, an injectable steroid. While the Winstrol was taken daily, the testosterone was injected once a week. After six weeks the Winstrol lowered beneficial HDL-2 by 71 percent. Those taking the injection showed lower levels of another subfraction, HDL-3, by only 9 percent. LDL rose by 29 percent with Winstrol but dropped 16 percent with the testosterone injection.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 20, 2017)

i luv var's effect but hate the bad reflux. Might consider trying oral stan again


----------



## BigBob (Nov 20, 2017)

sodzl said:


> What about winny's detrimental effects on cholesterol profiles
> 
> 
> One study, for example, compared the effects of taking only six milligrams a day of Winstrol, a popular oral steroid, with 200 milligrams of testosterone enanthate, an injectable steroid. While the Winstrol was taken daily, the testosterone was injected once a week. After six weeks the Winstrol lowered beneficial HDL-2 by 71 percent. Those taking the injection showed lower levels of another subfraction, HDL-3, by only 9 percent. LDL rose by 29 percent with Winstrol but dropped 16 percent with the testosterone injection.


That's sucks.

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 20, 2017)

I love winny, orally as well, but it will hammer your HDL down big time. I don't know anybody that didn't have this result. 

With 'Var, I've seen some guys HDL drop a lot, but many other users it did not effect much at all. Not sure why, as it must be genetic? 

I really never wasted my time with Var or Winny until the 2000's because I thought they were a waste of money, which for awhile Var definitely was at the prices it was being sold. However, after I tried real versions of both (never had bad batches I guess), I really liked both compounds. Not sure how well I would do on winny now as I'm older and it's been forever since I used it, but it definitely enhanced my physique if I was already lean. Winny also gave me a ton of strength. Since I did well on orals, I never really cared for injectable versions and painful injects.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn, I'm setting myself up with the "orally" statement, lol!


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

sodzl said:


> What about winny's detrimental effects on cholesterol profiles
> 
> 
> One study, for example, compared the effects of taking only six milligrams a day of Winstrol, a popular oral steroid, with 200 milligrams of testosterone enanthate, an injectable steroid. While the Winstrol was taken daily, the testosterone was injected once a week. After six weeks the Winstrol lowered beneficial HDL-2 by 71 percent. Those taking the injection showed lower levels of another subfraction, HDL-3, by only 9 percent. LDL rose by 29 percent with Winstrol but dropped 16 percent with the testosterone injection.


Interesting stuff, do you have a link to the study? I'm sure that Winstrol is pretty bad when it comes to lipids, but part of that might be due to it's anti-estrogenic effect. One part of that is the suppression if natural test levels which in turn leads to lower estrogen, too. So if you do a study with just Winstrol, but no TRT dose of test, then the negative effects of Winny might be overestimated.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 21, 2017)

Jeff, I'm sorry I was just bouncing around google searching to back up the discussion we were having and landed on it. Your hypothesis is an interesting one. Unfortunately I don't know enough about the chemistry to add to the conversation. If you search "winstrol stronger than other steroids" some interesting stuff lands all over.


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 26, 2017)

One of My best cycles was Winny/Test when I was young...kinda scared to try that these days..Mast E is My go to

For Primo guys how high do You like dosing it?


----------



## odin (Nov 26, 2017)

MightyJohn said:


> One of My best cycles was Winny/Test when I was young...kinda scared to try that these days..Mast E is My go to
> 
> For Primo guys how high do You like dosing it?



Atleast 400mg. 600-700mg per week being a good dose for me.


----------



## cobraforce (Dec 18, 2017)

You just can't beat mast I'm really interested in trying var out now tho


----------

